# big kickers and gaps



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

1. watch the better riders go off of the same jumps and pay close attention to the amount of speed that they are using. copy it.

2. grab your board and hold it. hold it. OK now spot the landing and ride away


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Not to sound smarmy, but get more comfortable on smaller jumps first. Progress gradually and build upon your skills in a logical progression. Take a 10 foot table and go bigger so as to land in the last half of the landing zone. (be careful about over shooting though...). When you do that consistently with ease, you can then go to the 20 footer and land just past the knuckle no problem.
> 
> Remember, with longer air time, there is more time for slight imbalances and takeoff errors to affect you in the air, so dial in your approach and takeoff before going for more air time...:thumbsup:


Yep and grabbing your board as stated above always helps too. Remember any kind of imbalances as Snowolf mentioned will be amplified when you're in the air *longer*, if you are off balance on a really small jump you'll be landing quickly so it's not as bad, but when you get off balance on a larger jump you're going to remain off balance and it will get worse the longer you're in the air. That's why its a good idea to grab the board and stabilize yourself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks for the help. ive done jumps this size before and have no problem with smaller jumps. i just want to get more comfortable so that i can eventually throw some decent stuff off them.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

If your good with medium or 10 footers then now all you have to do is send it. I agree with table tops, I like them, if you don't have enough speed you'll land flat as opposed to having an additional 8' drop then ride into a wall.


----------

